# lm_sensors woes with 2.4.20-gentoo-r1...

## eyeroll

EDIT: Switched to 2.4.20 vanilla, patched manually 

Now all is well.....

Looks like something wonky with 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 , but hey, I'm no expert...

Thanks !!

I have been trying to get lm_sensors for a while now with no success. I searched and tried and searched and tried....

Here is what I have:

linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1 sources

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge i2c

2.7 was merged

I was confused whether I needed to apply the i2c patches or not so I tried to apply the patches. Patch command indicated that the patches were already applied...

Built the kernel, with i2c stuff as modules. As I made a few other kernel changes I tested the kernel by booting it and it was fine...

Tried to merge lm_sensors (2.7)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lm_sensors

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel\nversion installed in /usr/src/linux and >=i2c-2.7.0 support built as a modules this support is included in gentoo-sources as of 2.4.20-r1

hmmmm, now I am really confused....

Did I miss something fundamental ??

Regards,

----------

## idl

Hmmmm.... before I tell you how I did it, can you just make sure /usr/src/linux is poiting to the correct kernel?

----------

## eyeroll

 *port001 wrote:*   

> Hmmmm.... before I tell you how I did it, can you just make sure /usr/src/linux is poiting to the correct kernel?

 

 ls -l linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           23 Feb 16 15:57 linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/

All thoughts are welcome...

----------

## hungarian

I have the exact same problem here as is lm_sensors breaks during compilation.

Any thoughts on this guys ?

----------

## AlterEgo

Find the i2c patches for the kernel-version you have here. You only need the i2c-patches. 

Recompile your kernel (modules).

Emerge Lm-sensors.

----------

## hungarian

OK.

I have recompiled without the patches and it works now.

Thank you

----------

## shadov

I got mine working this way:

I compiled 2.4.20 vanilla kernel with no i2c support at all.

 emerge sys-apps/i2c

 emerge sys-apps/lm_sensors

Then I just configured it and it works.

I hope this helps someone.

----------

## meth

how do we fix this on gentoo-sources? it refuses to work and manualy compiling i2c has been going on 24hrs now :/

----------

